# Shoes : Pride/UFC?



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I was noticing that no one wears any sort of footwear in UFC (as per rules if I remember correctly) and they do in Pride.

Is there a benefit to wearing/not wearing footwear?

My belief was that anything covering up any part of your body would soften the blow of any attack (glove on hand, shoe on foot) Am I right in assuming it hurts more to get kicked without a shoe than with?


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

bumpity?

anyone have any ideas about this at all?


----------



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

well, i think i may have seen someone where shoes at one time in the UFC but i could be wrong. I know certain guys where them in PRIDE. I know this much if you wear shoes you can get better grip on the mat, possibly making your punchs more powerful b/c you can push off that foot for more power. Thats the only advantage i know. as for disadvantanges your right when you say it takes less punishment off of your kicks and stomps etc. and it also makes you more likely to get caught in a leg submission b/c your opponent can get real good grip on your shoes..........................


----------

